# Our final session tonight...



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2011)

This evening we will finish playing through WotBS.  Two years, and tonight the heroes will confront Leska.

It's a bit weird knowing this campaign is coming to an end.  I want to take a short break from DMing, so we won't be delving into ZEITGEIST immediately; we'll spend some time playing around with other stuff.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 3, 2011)

Good luck. And let me know how long the fight lasts, in rounds and real time.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Good luck. And let me know how long the fight lasts, in rounds and real time.




I'm guessing it'll either be very short or very long!


----------



## Rugult (Nov 3, 2011)

I want to see round-by-round twitter updates!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2011)

Well... we failed to finish the fight!  It took longer than expected to descend the chasm and reach Leska, and those blue crystal things are proving quite resilient!


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 4, 2011)

Oof. Ending mid-combat for the finale? Tough. When are you picking back up?

Or did rocks fall, and everyone died?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Oof. Ending mid-combat for the finale? Tough. When are you picking back up?
> 
> Or did rocks fall, and everyone died?




Next Thursday evening.

It is a seriously underpowered party, though.  It was always leader-heavy and striker-light, which meant it put out little damage but stayed up for ever - result being lots of_ really_ long combats.  We've lost a number of players since we started, so it's in worse shape than it began in, with a couple of new people with very un-optimized characters.

I do try to to fudge things to compensate - not always successfully.  But it's a tricky party to balance encounters against on the fly.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 4, 2011)

Come on Russ. Nobody's reported being killed by Leska yet. Who would blame you?


----------



## Eccles (Nov 4, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Come on Russ. Nobody's reported being killed by Leska yet. Who would blame you?




(I'm one of the players)

She started reading a book mid-fight as an expression of her contempt, and she's an easy 3 rounds and 2-3 walls of fire away from me.

Also, *how* much regen?? It's now 8 hours later and I'm still freaked out by her!

Razzin' frazzin' cauchemar summoning sassephrazz...


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't do the 4e version.

But yeah, she was crazygonuts in the 3.5 version too.


----------



## Colmarr (Nov 17, 2011)

Come on [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Nov 17, 2011)

Colmarr said:


> Come on [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], don't keep us in suspense!



Maybe Leska killed the DM.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 13, 2012)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], details man, details!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 13, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> @Morrus , details man, details!




It was ages ago.  Umm.... they beat Leska.


----------



## malcolm_n (Feb 13, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> I didn't do the 4e version.
> 
> But yeah, she was crazygonuts in the 3.5 version too.



  Hopefully she was challenging enough that there are some good stories about how she was beaten.  Maybe by the players perhaps?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah, the final adventure kinda sucked. What hack wrote it?


----------



## malcolm_n (Feb 14, 2012)

RangerWickett said:


> Nah, the final adventure kinda sucked. What hack wrote it?



Indeed, lol (skulks off to think of a wittier reply)


----------

